# Wood Lathe



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone on here have a Rockwell International wood lathe model #3400.I'm looking for a owners/operating manual for one I have tried Old Wood Working Machines website none on there and also Ray at ozarkwoodworker with no luck.
Thanks
woodplane


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/index.php

try that link


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*jlhislap*

Thank's for the link!I am a member on there and have been given some information but no one has the manual's
Thanks Again
woodplane


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hope this works*

Here's a picture of the wood lathe I mentioned in the first post
Thanks
woodplane


----------

